# Rauceby Hospital - Lincolnshire - January 2013



## steve2109 (Jan 9, 2013)

I was invited up to Lincolnshire recently by Urban Phantom for a look around a few sites. This was the first one we did along with his good wife and is yet another Victorian era hospital fallen into disrepair and in a sad state. The whole place is surrounded by a new housing estate and I can't see this place lasting much longer as the pictures will show. A brief history then my pics..

The hospital was designed by GT Hine,[2] construction began in 1897 and was completed in 1902. Operated by the Kesteven County Council the facility was renamed to Kesteven Mental Hospital in 1924 and to Rauceby Mental Hospital in 1933.

In 1940 the building was taken over by the Royal Air Force, renamed as No.4 RAF Hospital Rauceby it became a crash and burns unit under the control of nearby RAF Cranwell.

he main hall burnt down in 1947 marking the end of RAF control, the NHS took over the site the following year renaming it to Rauceby Hospital and returning patients that had previously been displaced.

The South Lincolnshire Community & Mental Health Services NHS Trust closed the main hospital building in 1997


----------



## Silent Hill (Jan 9, 2013)

May just have to pop along here mate. There's more to it than I originally thought. Very nice


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 9, 2013)

*Good stuff! Really must get up here soon...*


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2013)

Bloody hell, you make that place look good! 

Cracking shots, saw the chapel on FB a few days ago and couldn't wait for the report! Not dissapointed!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jan 10, 2013)

Lovely pics Steve and what a place that must have been!!!

I bet that stuffed guy made you jump at first

Like the little chicken sat in the wall and the stairs with the paint dripping down the walls, looks a very nice splore just shame there's not much left, i don't think there will be many old hospitals or asylums left to visit at this rate as they seem to be falling fast, way too fast!


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 10, 2013)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Lovely pics Steve and what a place that must have been!!!
> 
> I bet that stuffed guy made you jump at first
> 
> Like the little chicken sat in the wall and the stairs with the paint dripping down the walls, looks a very nice splore just shame there's not much left, i don't think there will be many old hospitals or asylums left to visit at this rate as they seem to be falling fast, way too fast!



The stuffed Guy was more active than some secca i have seen !!!


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 10, 2013)

steve2109 said:


> he stuffed Guy was more active than some secca i have seen !!!




 hee hee... I like that comment!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 10, 2013)

Cracking report,the greenhouses are superb,great photos.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 10, 2013)

Great report...thanks..


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 10, 2013)

nice shots mate great job a good little mootch this enjoyed it


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 10, 2013)

urban phantom said:


> nice shots mate great job a good little mootch this enjoyed it



me to mate, thanks


----------



## mrtoby (Jan 10, 2013)

ahhh yes, very good.


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice set of shots, I am also surprised at the amount left.


----------



## Pen15 (Jan 10, 2013)

Agreed with all the above. 

Your images are truly stunning Steve!!


----------



## stevejd (Jan 10, 2013)

enjoy it while you can, the majority is scheduled for demolition this year, the owners say it isn't viable to convert nowdays, economy and what is selling has changed too much.
The chapel has had it's roof repaired and is due for conversion to retail soon, all that will remain is the admin block which will be housing, the two houses either side of the conservatory and the conservatory which will be an unglazed feature.
An access point between the central area which will hold an RAF and NHS memorial to the site and community facilities and the main housing/green areas behind.


----------



## darbians (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice one Steve, great pics. This is the place I was telling you about that I couldn't spell!


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 11, 2013)

darbians said:


> Nice one Steve, great pics. This is the place I was telling you about that I couldn't spell!



Lol, wouldn't worry mate I can't spell either and rely on spell check !!


----------



## danXX20 (Jan 11, 2013)

nice set of photos. i particularly like the external HDR? shots.


----------



## steve2109 (Jan 11, 2013)

dannyc said:


> nice set of photos. i particularly like the external HDR? shots.



No HDR shots mate, just single exposures with enhancements


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 11, 2013)

Wouldnt mind having a mooch here! Fantastic shots


----------



## peterc4 (Jan 12, 2013)

love shots of the start of multiple corridors, good stuff


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow really like your shots ! sooo much so am going to pop into the travel agents this very afternoon and book a trip there. !


----------

